# Trailfestival im Harz - Impressionen



## Rabbit (2. Juni 2003)

Um es gleich vorweg zu nehmen, das waren einfach vier super Tage im Harz!!!! 
Ich habe immer noch ein Grinsen auf den Lippen und habe dieses Himmelfahrstwochenende auch immer noch nicht ganz "verarbeitet" 

Ich habe uns im Fotoalbum im Bereich *Events* ein Unteralbum anlegen lassen: IBC-Trailfestival im Harz wo jeder seine Lieblingsbilder einstellen kann. Und bitte, wirklich nur die Lieblingsbilder.
Meine Lieblingsbilder vom ersten Tag habe ich bereits eingestellt.

Ich will nun mal versuchen meine Eindrücke vom ersten Tag wiederzugeben:

*Tag 1: Tour der Lyriker* 

Donnerstag, 29.05.2003:
Um 7:00 Uhr klingelt der Wecker. Ein Blick nach draussen und es stellte sich das sicher allen bekannte Grinsen ein, hervorgerufen durch die bereits seit Tagen anschwellende Vorfreude und eben dem genialem Wetter. 
Schnell noch geduscht und die bereits am Vorabend gepackten Taschen in's Auto geschmissen, Bike nicht vergessen und ab nach Harburg. Um die Spritkosten gering zu halten bildete ich eine Fahrgemeinschaft mit badehose. Um 9:00 Uhr machten wir uns dann endlich auf in Richtung Zielgebiet, der Torfhaushütte des DAV im gleichnamigem Ort (Torfhaus).
Beim Eintreffen dort gegen ca. 11:30 Uhr wurden wir von den bereits Anwesenden, ebenfalls "gezeichnet" durch das schon weiter oben genannte Grinsen, herzlich begrüßt. Schnell einchecken und rein in die Bikeklamotten. Und dann das ewige Warten 
Die Anreise sollte von Allen bis 12:00 Uhr erfolgen, denn um 13:00 Uhr wollten wir zur ersten Tour dieses Wochenendes starten. Durch die etwas verspätete Ankunft der Teilnehmer aus dem Raum Aachen und Koblenz erfolgte der Start dann endlich gegen 13:30 Uhr.
Auf dem "Programm" standen heute als Highlight der *Heinrich-Heine-Weg* und der *Goetheweg*. Auf dem Weg dorthin sollte kein Trail ausgelassen oder unversucht bleiben. So stürtzten wir uns also zunächst den Skihang beim Torfhaus hinunter um dann vorbei am *Eckerstausee* über feinstem Wurzeltrail hoch zur *Scharfensteinklippe* und über die *Hermannsklippe* den *Heinrich-Heine-Weg* zu erreichen.
Pannenbilanz bis hierher waren m.E. zwei Reifenpannen. Auf dem H-H-Weg, welcher uns hinunter bis ins *Ilsetal* und entlang der Ilse bis an den Ortsrand von Ilsenburg führen sollte, konnte eine weitere Reifenpanne verbucht werden. Weitaus Folgenschwerer traf es jedoch Steve, der ein Schaltröllchen verlor. Zwar wurde dieses nach der sofort eingeleiteten Suchaktion tatsächlich wiedergefunden, doch leider fehlte am Ende eine der beiden Lagerschalen, so daß eine Behelfskonstruktion ein weiteres Fortkommen ermöglichen mußte (verbleibendes Schaltröllchen oben und unten wurde die Kette einfach nur um die verbleibende Achse geführt).
Über Forstwege erreichten wir dann die *Plessenburg* um dort eine kleine Rast einzulegen (nicht ohne einen weiteren, durch die Behelfskonstruktion verursachten Schaden zu verbuchen  ).
Das nächste Ziel des heutigen Tages waren die großen *Zeterklippen*. Ob wir diese ohne weitere Pannen erreichten ist mir derzeit nicht klar, ist es bei der Vielzahl von Reifenpannen doch unmöglich geworden, den Überblick zu behalten 
Von den Zeterklippen folgten wir dem Wegweiser nach Drei-Annen-Hohne um auf die *Brockenstrasse* zu gelangen.
In Anbetracht der Fortgeschrittenen Zeit und der knurrenden Mägen verließen wir die Brockenstrasse kurz vor dem Gipfel um auf dem *Goetheweg* gen Torfhaus zu rauschen.
Hierbei erwiesen sich die vielen Pannen nun als Vorteil, ist zu dieser Fortgeschrittenen Stunde (es war bereits 19:30 Uhr) der Goetheweg eigentlich frei von Wanderern und daher durchgängig befahrbar 
Nicht unerwähnt bleiben soll der kleine Unfall auf dem Goetheweg, der - Gott sei dank - ausser Prellungen (soweit bisher bekannt) für den Fahrer eher glimpflich ausging:







Bei einem gepflegtem Bierchen ließen wir dann diesen ersten genialen Tag ausklingen.

So denn, Fortsetzung folgt ...


----------



## Kaiowana (2. Juni 2003)

Moin moin werte Mitstreiter,
ich kann mich unserem Rabbit nur anschließen: Es war spitzenmäßig und mein Dauergrinsen (vor allem wenn ich das obere Bildchen sehe) bekomme ich immer noch nicht aus dem Gesicht.  

Wir haben hier in den HaBe's ja auch paar nette Trails, aber die orgasmusgefährdeten Trails wie z.B. der Günter-Schmidt-Trail werden mir noch lange in Erinnerung bleiben.
Wir sind definitiv nicht zum letzten Mal dort gewesen!

Ich habe alle Touren mit meinem GPS aufgezeichtnet und werde die morgen evtl. auch erst übermorgen mal hier 'reinstellen.
Wer die OVL's als Datei haben möchte, kann sich bei mir melden und ich werde diese dann gern versenden.

Bis dahin
Viele Grüße
Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foxi (2. Juni 2003)

Hi all
auch für mich waren das vier fette Tage. Besonderer Dank an Pan für die Organisation und diese super Trails am laufenden Meter. Diese werden in meiner Erinnerung bleiben. Besonders natürlich der Günther-Schmidt-Trail wo ich eine besondere Erfahrung mit dem Harzer-Bodengestein machen konnte.(Nie wieder ohne fette Stollen) Wunden sind  schon wieder ganz gut am heilen. 
Ach ja, Klasse Bilder und Tourbericht Tag 1 ich hoffe auf mehr - Ein  Thanks an unseren Fotoadmiral


----------



## Okkie (2. Juni 2003)

Das lange WE im Harz war genial. Mein Hintern ist jetzt 80% breiter, meine Beine Pudding, meine Arme durchgeschüttelt und mein Bike pflegebedürftig, aber in meinem Gesicht sitzt ein fettes Grinsen. 

Euch allen (insbesondere dem Orga-Team) vielen Dank für diesen Urlaub.

Cheers, Okkie


----------



## schlaffi (2. Juni 2003)

Hi Leut`s es war mal wieder supi mit euch die Harzwälder unsicher zu machen
.Ich konnte leider nur Freitag dabei sein -- na ja mit Sohn & co auf Tour ist ja auch nicht so schlecht.... beim nächsten mal bestimmt länger und am Abend


----------



## kjj (2. Juni 2003)

Das waren ohne Zweifel granatenstarke Tage!  Und die meisten Pannen hatten doch ordentlich Unterhaltungswert...ganz weit vorne natürlich das Laufradsandwich oben! Das soll erstmal wer nachmachen, für mich ganz klar Platz 2 in der Defekt/Abflugs-Kreativitätsrangliste, gleich nach Schreddergott Steve! Nochmals herzlichen Dank an unseren Organisator und Oberpfadfinder und alle, die dabei waren!


----------



## dave (2. Juni 2003)

Leute, das müssen wir unbedingt wiederholen! Der Harz hat echt was zu bieten. Aber ohne unseren Tourenmeister Pan wäre uns bestimmt einiges entgangen! Tausend Dank noch Mal an dieser Stelle 
Cool war auch die relaxte Stimmung, obwohl wir ja Defekte ohne Ende hatten (mindestens ein Dutzend Platten!!). 
Hat jemand eigentlich am zweiten Tag ein Foto von mir gemacht? Ist ja peinlich auf keinen Bild mit IBC-Trikot zu sein  

@Rabbit: 
Bin schon gespannt auf Deine Fortsetzung!  
Wenn Du alle Touren beschrieben hast, werde ich die Titel meiner hochgeladenen Fotos entsprechend erweitern. Vielleicht kann man die Fotos ja später irgendwie noch ordnen?!


----------



## Pan (2. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dave _
> * Aber ohne unseren Tourenmeister Pan wäre uns bestimmt einiges entgangen! Tausend Dank noch Mal an dieser Stelle
> *



Na, schönen Dank für die Blumen...aber ohne Lupus an meiner Seite hätten wir uns wohl ein ums andere mal verhaspelt...

Danke Kurt!!

...das mit der "relaxten Stimmung" fand ich übrigens auch obercool: obwohl wir die ersten beiden Tage ja wohl absolut voll in die Platten- und Sonstwie-Pannen-Seuche getappt sind hats jeder mit der ihm eigenen Gelassenheit hingenommen...stark!!

Axo, nen paar "Stats":

Bin ja EDV-mäßig nicht so bewandert, deshalb "zu Fuß":

1. Tag: 47,5 Km 1042 Hm
2. Tag: 60,0 km 1453 Hm
3. Tag: 66,0 km 1458 Hm
4. Tag: 21,0 km   435 Hm

Gesamt: 194,5 km 4388 Hm

Wer die "Sonnenaufgangs-Brocken-Bonus-Runde" mitgemacht hat,  kann sich noch mal 17km/415Hm zusätzlich ans Revers heften...

...tja, da habt ihrs euch halt selbst versaut...war extremst geil, immer noch halbstramm und ohne Licht durch den dunklen Tann zu tappern...


----------



## Pan (3. Juni 2003)

...für die Bilder!!!

Sagen mehr als tausend Worte, denke ich...

@Häschen: Das soll Dich aber um Gottes Willen nicht von weiterer Berichterstattung abhalten...

...wir warten auf die Fortsetzung!!!!


----------



## Pan (3. Juni 2003)

*Wolfswarte*


----------



## Kaiowana (3. Juni 2003)

Moin moin,
wen's interessiert, der kann sich im Fotoalbum die Touren auf der TOP50-Karte mal ansehen.

Viel Spaß
Gruß
Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gage_ (3. Juni 2003)

.. als haettet Ihr den Harz ordentlich aufgemischt 

Klasse Photos!


----------



## Rabbit (3. Juni 2003)

*Tag2: Günther-Schmidt-Trail, Tante-Ju und die Wolfswarte*

Bereits gegen 6:30 Uhr kam Unruhe auf in der Torfhaushütte. Die Frühaufsteher schlurften bereits zu den Waschräumen während die Morgenmuffel sich noch einmal in ihren Kojen umdrehten. Der Blick aus dem kleinen Fenster unseres Zimmers, durch welches wir direkt auf den Brocken schauen konnten, verriet sogleich: Das sollte ein weiterer, herrlicher Sonnentag werden.






Also, nix wie raus aus der Koje, rein in die Puschen, Katzenwäsche und ab in die Bikeklamotten. Zwischen 8:00 und 9:00 Uhr sollte es Frühstück geben.
Bei der Brötchenausgabe kam es dann zu einem Erlebnis der besonderen Art, hieß es doch vom Hüttenwart: "Jeder nur zwei Brötchen, isst jemand drei, so wird ein anderer nur eines abbekommen!". 
Dies stieß natürlich bei überwiegend allen Teilnehmern auf Unverständnis und insbesondere bei Beppo schlug die fallende Kinnlade fast auf der Tischkante auf. 
Nachdem Beppo wieder zu sich gekommen war bestellte er sogleich 2 Körbe Brötchen nach und erhielt den Rest des Wochenendes eine Vorzugsbehandlung 

Die Zeit nach dem Frühstück bis zum geplanten Tourstart um 10:00 Uhr wurde von den meisten Teilnehmern genutzt um die Seele ein wenig in der Sonne baumeln zu lassen. Andere wiederum waren mit dem Flicken von Reifen beschäftigt  und viele nutzen die Zeit noch für einen kurzen Bikecheck.

Pünktlich um 10:00 Uhr nachdem auch noch einige harzer Locals eingetroffen waren machten wir uns auf den Weg den *Acker* zu erklimmen. Paralell zur Strasse Richtung Altenau errreichten wir auf einem schnuckeligem Trail den Einstieg zum *Clausthaler Flutgraben* über welchen wir schnell die Bundestrasse 242 erreichten. Schnell ist hierbei wieder relativ zu betrachten, wurden wir doch noch auf dem Flutgraben durch eine weitere Reifenpanne aufgehalten 
War es nun hier oder bereits am Vortag wo unsere Beauftragte für Statistik (Evil) das erste vorläufige amtliche Endergebnis der Pannenstatistik veröffentlichte? 
Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere lag der Wert bei etwa 4,1 km pro Panne 

OK, leider folgten nun knappe 3,5 km auf der Strasse zur *Stieglitzecke* um dann dort auf die Ackerstrasse, einem Forstweg der parallel zum Ackerkamm führt, einzubiegen.
Nach weiteren ca. 3 km begann nun die "Suche" nach dem Einstieg zum *Günther-Schmidt-Trail* der, wie sich später entpuppen sollte, eigentlich erst weiter unten nahe Sieber liegt.
Die Suche hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt und Foxi verlieh dem Ausdruck "Bremsbacke" eine ganz andere Bedeutung 

Von *Sieber* galt es nun den Acker erneut zu erklimmen, dieses mal nur eben ganz vom Fuße aus, um dann eine verdiente Rast auf der *Hanskühnenburg* einzulegen. Zu bemerken sei an dieser Stelle noch daß es auf der Hanskühnenburg leider kein Trinkwasser aus dem Wasserhahn gibt. So machten wir uns also zunächst ohne aufzutanken über den im allgemeinen *Tante Ju* genannten Trail vom Acker. 
Wie lautete doch noch die Beschreibung des Tante Ju Trails im "Reiseführer"? Quasi *Fallline* hinunter bis Riefensbeek. Und so war es dann auch 
In *Riefensbeek* selbst fanden wir die Touristinformation geöffnet vor und hatten dort die Gelegenheit unsere Trinkvorräte aufzufüllen. Nach einem Gruppenfoto vor der Touri-info begaben wir uns schließlich auf den Weg über *Kamschlacken* auf dem *Dammgraben* zum *Großen Wehr*, weiter hoch zum *Ockerstein* und zum letzten "Checkpoint" des heutigen Tages, der *Wolfswarte*
Der Trail hinunter nach Torfhaus trieb wieder Allen das bereits weit verbreitete und dieses Wochenende nicht mehr enden wollende Grinsen in die Gesichter und so neigte sich ein weiterer genialer Tag dem Ende entgegen.

Nicht unerwähnt bleiben sollte an dieser Stelle natürlich die etwa 100% Qualitätssteigerung (aus Bikersicht) des Abendessens. Gab es noch am Vortag ein eher Bikerunfreundliches Gericht (Harzer Wurst auf Sauerkraut mit Kartoffeln) so konnten die Hüttenwirte heute mit einem vorzüglichem Gulasch glänzen. Und natürlich erhielt Beppo seine Vorzugsbehandlung und bekam zusätzlich eine ganze Schüssel Nudeln persönlich von der Hüttewirtin überreicht! 

Fortsetzung folgt ...


----------



## dave (3. Juni 2003)

Hier noch die TUR-Dateien  vom HAC. 
Mir fehlt leider die vom Samstag. Könnt Ihr sie vielleicht auch posten? 
Auf den Zeit-Diagrammen sieht man auch sehr schön an welchen Stellen wir unsere Defekt-Pausen hatten


----------



## Pan (3. Juni 2003)

...mußt mir nur ne "Bedienungsanleitung" liefern!!!


----------



## onkel (3. Juni 2003)

Leute, das klingt, als hättet ihr ein paar schöne Tage gehabt und die Fotos bestätigen das nur ! 

Danke für die Berichte, Rabbit!


----------



## Lupus (3. Juni 2003)

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich so einen gruppendynamischen Prozess so viele Tage durchhalte. Aber bei so netten Leuten und Wetter und Trails und.... 

Pan, halbstramm im Dunkeln hab ichs auch noch nicht gemacht. Mensch, da bin ich ja richtig neidisch auf Deine Erfahrung !!!  Meinerseits auch vielen Dank für die Orga !

So, dann noch einen Gruss an die hüpfenden und tretenden Mitteldeutschen und insbesondere an die weibliche Eleganz auf Rädern, die so einige in den Schatten gestellt hat. Schön, dass ihr Euch in den Norden verirrt habt !

Lupus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hattrick (4. Juni 2003)

Mein Fazit:

super Stimmung mit tollen Bikern und noch besseren Bikerinnen. Die klasse Location mit integriertem netten Herbergsfeldwebel  ließ keine Langeweile aufkommen   Annäherungsversuche von nicht genannten Bikern in Richtung Herbergsmutter blieben nicht unbeantwortet ... Selbst der Pannengott hatte nach 2 Tage keine Lust mehr.

- bis nächstes Jahr Himmelfahrt.


@Lupus: konntest Du die Bilder noch retten ?

nun muß ich aber los - in den Harz (Goslar)


----------



## Rabbit (4. Juni 2003)

*Tag3: Der Tag der Entscheidung*

Nach den ersten zwei anstrengenden Tagen (man ist ja schließlich keine 20 mehr) faßte ich die Entscheidung heute eine alternative Tour, also eine Lullerrunde  , anzubieten. Das Wetter zeigte sich heute eher Bescheiden und sah aus, als müsse man mit dem einen oder anderen Schauer rechnen.
Auf dem Programm standen wenig Höhenmeter, viele Pausen und eine  durchaus auch familientaugliche Geschwindigkeit.
Mit diesem Angebot konnte ich Stef1, Hattrick und foxi überzeugen mich auf dieser Tour zu begleiten.

So ließen wir die "Sache" also ganz ruhig angehen und die Frage von Steffi, ob wir denn nicht zumindest den *Magdeburger Weg* noch zusammen mit den anderen fahren wollten wurde von mir entschieden verneint! Steffi sollte über diese Entscheidung nur kurz darauf sehr glücklich gewesen sein, sind doch heute noch IGD, Tracer und einige Bergedorfer frisch zu der Truppe dazugestossen. So ließen wir also den großen Pulk zunächst in erwartet hohem Tempo davonrauschen und begaben uns erst etwa 20 Min. später in die Spur.

Von *Torfhaus* wählten wir das kurze Stück Strasse bis zum Einstieg des bereits erwähntem *Magdeburger Weg*.





Abb.: Steve auf dem Magdeburger Weg

Am Ende des Magdeburger Weges folgtem wir dem *Dammgraben* um dann im Dammhaus zunächst eine Rast bei Kaffee oder heiße Schokolade einzulegen.
Nachdem wir eine dunkle Wolke noch vorrüberziehen ließen begaben wir uns erneut in die Spur. Das nächste Ziel war das *Große Wehr*. Auf dem Weg dorthin bekamen wir schon einmal einen kleinen Vorgeschmack dessen, was uns wenig später noch erwarten sollte. Zwar schüttete es nicht wie aus Eimern aber wenige große, schwere Tropfen platschten vom Himmel. Am Großen Wehr bot eine verschlossenen Hütte zwar keine großen Möglichkeiten sich unterzustellen aber der Dachvorsprung und die umstehenden Bäume boten genug Deckung für unseren kleinen Trupp. Nachdem wir die Regenjacken übergezogen hatten und die Pause für eine kurze Rast nutzten hörte es dann auch schon wieder auf zu tropfen und bis auf foxi zogen alle ihre Regenjacken vor dem nächsten Aussitzen auch wieder aus.
Der nächste Checkpoint sollte das *Stieglitzeck* sein. Jedoch hatte keiner von uns Lust die endlos lange Schiebe-/Tragepassage, welche uns Pan irrtümlich im vergangenem Jahr "hochscheuchte", zu nehmen und so beschloss ich anhand der Karte den eigentlichen Weg von Pans Tourbeschreibung zu finden. So ging es nun bei moderater Steigung einen Forstweg hinauf bis fast auf den Kamm vom *Acker*. Von hier oben bot sich nun wieder ein einmaliges Naturschauspiel: Blitze zuckten in der Ferne gen Boden und die feuchtigkeitsgeschwängerte, tiefgraue, durchgängige Wolkendecke war fast zum greifen Nahe.
An einer Weggabelung etwa 1,5-2 km vorm Stieglitzeck fing es dann wieder an zu tröpfeln. Wir zogen unsere Regenjacken über und diesmal wurde ich überstimmt. Da es nun zur Stieglitzecke nur noch den Forstweg immer leicht bergab ging und ich wußte, daß es dort eine Schutzhütte gibt beschlossen wir dorthin zu fahren und den Schauer abzuwarten. Leider setzte dieser etwas früher ein als gehofft und so kamen wir fast klitschnaß an der Schutzhütte an. Ein einzelner Biker aus Hannover hatte es noch rechtzeitig geschafft und so vertrieben wir uns die Zeit in einer kleinen Plauderei über den Deister 
Nachdem der Schauer verzogen war beschlossen wir nun den direkten Heimweg anzutreten. Dieser verlief nun zunächst die ca. 3 km vom Stieglitzeck die Strasse entlang zum Einstieg in den *Clausthaler Flutgraben*. Am heutigen Tag stellten wir dann auch fest, woher dieser seinen Namen hat. Es ist nämlich so, daß an einem solchen Tag wie heute nicht nur das Wasser in dem kleinen künstlich angelegten *Graben* floß sondern auch der Wanderweg daneben ge*flutet* wird 
Nachdem man sowieso schon klitschnaß war machte es zumindest mir einen heidenspaß vorsichtig durch die etwa Felgenhoch tiefen Pfützen zu fahren immer mit dem Bewußtsein im Hinterkopf, es konnte ja auch noch eine fiese Wurzel in der Pfütze verbergen 
Steffi wählte dann für den Rückweg zum Torfhaus wieder das kurze Stück Strasse während foxi, Hattrick und ich denn steinigen Trail neben der Strasse, den wir uns am Tag zuvor bereits hochquälten, probieren wollten. Man war das ein Spaß wenn dieser auch noch feucht ist 


Zur "großen" Tour kann ich eigentlich nur soviel sagen wie der von Kaiowanas Gecco "mitgetackerte" Tourverlauf hergibt:

Torfhaus - Magdeburger Weg - Ockerstausee - Schalke - Goslar - Romkerwasserfall - Torfhaus

to be continued ...


----------



## Lupus (4. Juni 2003)

Jetzt wissen wir endlich was ihr am Samstag so getrieben habt, Rabbit. In den Pfützen geplanscht wie die kleinen Kinder ! Schöner Bericht.

Hattrik, meine Kamera ist zum Ausbeulen beim Schlosser und ich bin auf der Suche nach so nem Kartenleser. Mal schauen. Waren auf jedem Fall viele Bilder am Freitag...

Lupus


----------



## Okkie (5. Juni 2003)

Die Bilderuploads sind genial. Es gibt nichts bessers als mich aktiv im Moment von der Arbeit abzuhalten. Nicht das mich das stoeren wuerde, aber die Leute hier im Insitut gucken schon komisch.

Aehm andere Sache: Wer von euch mag den Tourbericht fuer die Alternativroute am Tag 3 schreiben?

Schoenen Gruss,...

Okkie

__________________
okkie.de.vu


----------



## gage_ (5. Juni 2003)

Ihr habt ja ohne Ende feine Bilder gemacht 

Mehr! 

Und ueberhaupt, wann geht's wieder in den Harz? 

Haette ich nicht so ein schoenes Softwareentwicklungs-, Kayak- und Familienwochenende gehabt, wuerde ich glatt neidisch werden.


----------



## Pan (5. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Okkie _
> *Aehm andere Sache: Wer von euch mag den Tourbericht fuer die Alternativroute am Tag 3 schreiben?
> 
> Schoenen Gruss,...
> ...




*DU!!!* 

PS: In einsamen nächtlichen autodidaktischen Studien habe ich mich nunmehr soweit weitergebildet, dass es mir tatsächlich eigenständig gelungen ist, meine Fotos hochzuladen...man, bin ich stolz auf mich!!!


----------



## Lupus (6. Juni 2003)

So ich hab meine Bilder auch einstellen können. http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=543&thumb=1 
Natürlich ohne Namen (Freitag). Ich kenn euch alle ja eh nich... 

Lupus


----------



## Rabbit (6. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Lupus _
> *So ich hab meine Bilder auch einstellen können. http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=543&thumb=1*


Viele Fotos hast Du aber offensichtlich gleich doppelt (und dreifach?) eingestellt!
Wenn Du noch mal Zeit hast, dann lösche doch bitte doppelte Fotos. Ich hätte das ja gerne selber gemacht, aber im Fotoalbum enden meine MOD-Rechte.

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## Lupus (6. Juni 2003)

Völlig nervig ! Da muss man 5 ZIP für die 61 Bilder hochladen und dann kommt da alles durcheinander. Hab versucht ein Bild zu löschen und jetzt steht da lediglich Thumbnail not avail..

Sorry, aber ich arbeite und radel lieber...

Lupus


----------



## Evil (6. Juni 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte auch noch mal ein kommentar zu unserem wochenende abgeben

und ums kurz zu machen:

ihr ward echt gut, 
die trails waren super, 
genauso wie der ganze harz, 
das wetter (abgesehen von ein bisschen regen) wahnsinn, 
die stimmung relaxed
(meine erkältung besch...)

und mein gesamteindruck........... ich komm wieder mit 
 

und ein besonderes dankeschön noch mal die tourguides

bis bald mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## netsrac (17. Juni 2003)

hi leute,

ich spreche mal alle an, die fotos gemacht haben.

ich, immer noch auf der suche, nach einer digicam, würde gerne wissen, welche cams ihr benutzt.
kurze detailinfo (auflösung, speichermed+kapazität, zoom und preis) wäre cool.

thx für eure antworten

carsten


----------



## Pan (18. Juni 2003)

Sorry, weiß ich noch nicht mal so genau.

Meine ist ne Konica, 4Mio Pix, Bilder in Auflösung 1600X1200 geschossen.

Speichermedium Chip 64kb, 3-fach Zoom, 1 Jahr alt, daher Preis wohl eher irrelevant. Hab ich mir letztes Jahr vorm Alpentrip kurzfristig zugelegt, um 700,-- EUR.

Rabbit meinte aber - und ich glaube zu wissen, dass er was davon versteht -  falls ich mal in nächster Zeit abdanken sollte, so möge ich ihn doch n meinem letzten Willen diesbezüglich einbeziehen...


----------



## Rabbit (18. Juni 2003)

Jep, da hat der Pan recht! Die Konica ist schon eine feine Kamera. Von der Bildqualität bin ich immer wieder beeindruckt. Ob es allerdings "nur" an der hohen Auflösung liegt vermag ich so nicht zu beurteilen.
Die Konica Digital Revio gibt es auch als 310 Z (3,1 Mio. Pixel) aber jetzt auch als 500 Z (5 Mio. Pixel)

Die Kamera verfügt über einen sog. Dual Slot der Kompatibel sowohl mit SD Memory Card als auch mit Memory Stick ist.

Abzüge bekommt die Cam bei mir nur bei dem Akku, hier handelt es sich leider nicht um Std-Akkus, ein Nachkauf ist also teuer!

Der UVP der 400 Z liegt aktuell bei 649,- 

Aber schau doch einfach selbst: http://www.konica-europe.de/conim/Konica_Digital_Revio_KD_400_Z.shtml

Ich selber benutzte die Canon Powershot A40 (2,1 Mio Pixel) und war damit auch sehr zufrieden bis ich die Bilder von Pan's Cam sah, nun bin ich mit der Canon "nur" noch recht zufrieden 

Hier noch ein interessanter Link: http://www.dpreview.com/

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## TvS (7. Juli 2003)

So, ich muss diesen Thread nochmal aus den tiefsten Tiefen hervorholen, weil ich noch gar nicht gesagt habe, wie toll ich es im Harz fand. Es wird auch hoechste Zeit, nicht mal mehr meine Rippen merke ich noch (ich war der mit dem Goetheweg  ))Also: Ich fands richtig toll und auch noch nach dem WE in Hamburg muss ich sagen: Der Norden kann was!  


Der Harz hat mich nicht zuletzt gesehen!

Danke auch nochmal an die Tourguides und dass das nach meiner last-minute-Organisation ueberhaupt noch geklappt hat 
 

viele Gruesse aus dem Westen!

Thomas


----------



## KTMrockt (11. Juli 2003)

Wir sind während einer CC-tour durch den Harz während der Osternferien auch den Goetheweg runtergekommen.
Allerdings lag zu dieser Zeit tiefschnee.
War relativ glatt, besonders diese Supergeilen Panzerpisten runter


----------

